# striped bass



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

if anyone is interested in putting a salty dog on some freshwater action, i'd much appreciate it. gotta try new things. like striped bass!!! where they at?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been trying to find them on my own for a few years now.

I've been told they're up near Milton and that the riverwalk up there is not abad spot. Also down the river a bit in some spots -- what spot I don't know but I have narrowed it down to "some."


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## teamCRC (Jan 3, 2009)

we have caught quit a few behind milton courthouse. we been using top water poppers and shallow swimming lures(6") the biggest we have caught this year has been 18lbs. good luck


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

If you want some of the best fresh waterstriper fishing,takeweekend trip up to northern Alabama and fishLewis Smith Lake. I have caught more 15 to25# there than I can remember.The lake has many lighted boat docks andit is a *deep* lake. I'm talking 250 to 300 feet in some places with crystal clear water. 

Anyway, April and May are the best times to hit up those lighted boat docks "look for ones that are adjacent too deep water" with suspending shad raps. When you locate a boat house that has deep water nearby, turn your main moter off well before you get to the targeted boat house, use your trolling moter and troll up to the side of the boat house "stay in the dark" never get out in the lighted area. Many times you can see the bruisers come up attacking minnows. I've seen them also just cruising around close to the surface, but with this clear water they can see you and they are very spooky that's why you have to stay in the dark, cast to the other dark side, bringingthe bait through the lighted area. 

You can also throw out a shiner minnow about 4 feet under a cork with no weight and just let him free swim around under the lighted area.

Either way it can get intense. PM me if you want specifics.

Have fun


----------

